# fisher control problem



## cooper91 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have an 8 foot HD fisher snowplow with controls mounted in the cab. My problem is with the controls. The plow will be working fine and then the red power light on the control lever will start blinking killing all control to the plow. After a few minutes or sometimes more it will begin to work again. It will go through this scenario aver and over again. Any insight on this problem will be appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've had Western controllers for my v plow go bad; two so far over about 8 years. I always carry a spare. 

If you can, try a different controller to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

check your grounds most of the time thats the problem


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

cooper91;2085002 said:


> I have an 8 foot HD fisher snowplow with controls mounted in the cab. My problem is with the controls. The plow will be working fine and then the red power light on the control lever will start blinking killing all control to the plow. After a few minutes or sometimes more it will begin to work again. It will go through this scenario aver and over again. Any insight on this problem will be appreciated.


4 pin or 6 pin control plug? On fleet flex blinking is a communication error.


----------



## MikeRizz (Nov 25, 2003)

I had the same issue last year and it ended up being my controller was bad.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Double check you power & ground connections & your battery. Make sure the switched power under the dash that goes to the controller isn't compromised.


----------

